# Summer Dane! Some Fun in the Sun



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

hello all, it has been a while since i posted. i got some new photos of Riley today having some fun in the sun and thought i would share!




























did you say "ball"?



















big nose :smile:










happy girl










puppy face!










throw it please!










...more


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

putting the pearly whites to use




























crazy ears










gonna get it!



















few more...


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

ready for action



















danes lack a braking mechanism ...










... but they can fly!



















thanks for looking! :biggrin:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh, no. I've been struck blind. I can't see any dane pictures!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

oh no, are they not showing up? i can still see them fine?


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

danecolor said:


> oh no, are they not showing up? i can still see them fine?


Not showing for me at least. I'll check back. Maybe something up with my computer.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Nope, I can't see them either. And, no, I haven't been drinking.
Can't wait to see them though............


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

oh i think i know the problem!

ETA: how about now?


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Nope, I can't see them either. And, no, I haven't been drinking.


Not drinking? Me either. Hhhmmmm. Maybe that's the problem. I'll let you know in just a little while.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

danecolor said:


> oh i think i know the problem!
> 
> ETA: how about now?



Sadly, still not ... bummer


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

huh, i am not sure what is going on. i can see them even when i am logged out and view the page as a guest. does anyone tech-savvy have suggestions?


----------



## pinnypoo_owner (Jun 19, 2012)

Your pictures are coming up now or at least for me and he is beautiful. I love the sixth from the bottom where he is looking up towards you, it is tooooo cute.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

hooray! i am glad they are working now.

thank you for your compliments!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I can see them! LOVELY LAWN you have! Beautiful girl as well


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Whaaat?? I still can't see them. AND, I've had a vodka and blueberry juice (thanks re). Wonder why some people can see them and others can't? That's really weird.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Whaaat?? I still can't see them. AND, I've had a vodka and blueberry juice (thanks re). Wonder why some people can see them and others can't? That's really weird.


Had a couple glasses of wine. Now I see the Magnificant Summer Dane. Yippie :biggrin:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA love them ears!! sooo cute!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures of Riley are awesome.
That collar you have on Riley really looks good against that gorgeous fawn coat.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can see them now, thank goodness. Guess I had to wait till the vodka got out of the system. Or, maybe restarting my computer helped, goodness knows.
Anyway, lovely pictures, your pup is really gorgeous. I love her collar too, it really suits her. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's so gorgeous. Her expressive face reminds me a lot of Akasha


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I love the action shots. She's a regal looking lady.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

B a utiful. Yes sir your lawn does look nice. I really need to get to working on mine. Your girl sure does love her ball.


----------

